# vai dar



## ninitus

Hola! Alguien me puede confirmar si está bien traducido:

a gente já sabe que uma hora vai dar os 45 minutos... (está haciendo una comparación de la vida con un partido de fútbol).

ya se sabe que una hora va a dar los 45 minutos...

Gracias!!


----------



## dexterciyo

A gente já sabe que... = Ya sabemos que...

Lo otro no lo entiendo ni en español.


----------



## Vanda

> a gente já sabe que uma hora vai dar os 45 minutos... (está haciendo una comparación de la vida con un partido de fútbol).



Quer dizer que os 45 minutos do jogo vão chegar, que os 45 minutos passam e o jogo acaba.


----------



## Mangato

La idea es: Lo importante sucede en cuarenta y cinco minutos. El resto no tiene importancia


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ninitus said:


> Hola! Alguien me puede confirmar si está bien traducido:
> 
> a gente já sabe que uma hora vai dar os 45 minutos... (está haciendo una comparación de la vida con un partido de fútbol).
> 
> ya se sabe que una hora va a dar los 45 minutos...
> 
> Gracias!!


"Uno ya sabe que en algún momento serán los 45 minutos" es mi intento.


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> La idea es: Lo importante sucede en cuarenta y cinco minutos. El resto no tiene importancia


 
No lo creo. Para mí, la idea es, lisa y llanamente, que todo termina (o, con un poco de matiz, que todos sabemos que, en algún momento,  la muerte se nos va a poner cara a cara). Creo que una buena traducción tiene que seguir la sugerencia de WhoSoyEu: "serán los 45 minutos", "llegarán los 45 minutos", "se van a completar los 45 minutos" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Mangato

Entonces *uma hora* significa en el párrafo en algún momomento?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> Entonces *uma hora* significa en el párrafo en algún momomento?



Así es.


----------



## vf2000

Eu só não entendi porque em vez de 45 minutos não disseram 90...


----------



## anaczz

Porque no Brasil, a contagem do tempo numa partida de futebol não é sequencial do início ao fim do jogo. Contam-se 2 tempos de 45 minutos cada.
O jogo acaba aos 45 minutos do segundo tempo.
"Com muito amor, com emoção, com explosão em gol
Sacudindo a torcida aos 33 minutos (e não aos 78 minutos da partida)
Do segundo tempo" (Fio Maravilha)
.


----------



## Colombattis

Que tal : "tarde o temprano el arbitro dará la pitada final"
 ?


----------



## okporip

Colombattis said:


> Que tal : "tarde o temprano el arbitro dará la pitada final"
> ?


 
Me parece bien, aunque la introducción de la figura del árbitro es desnecesaria.


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> Me parece bien, aunque la introducción de la figura del árbitro es innecesaria.


 
Desnecesario/a no son incorrectos, pero están actualmente en desuso. Al menos en España.

Saludos.

MG


----------



## okporip

Mangato said:


> Desnecesario/a no son incorrectos, pero están actualmente en desuso. Al menos en España.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> MG


 
Gracias Mangato! Aunque me dices que no es incorrecto, ha sido, de hecho, un "momento portuñol" (conozco y trato de usar "innecesario", pero...).


----------



## grisauco

ninitus said:


> Hola! Alguien me puede confirmar si está bien traducido:
> 
> a gente já sabe que uma hora vai dar os 45 minutos... (está haciendo una comparación de la vida con un partido de fútbol).
> 
> ya se sabe que una hora va a dar los 45 minutos...
> 
> Gracias!!


 Para mí sería: 
Sabemos que en cualquier momnento se van a cumplir los 45 minuitos de juego


----------

